# Mf20 industrial help needed



## SEAN MCDONNELL (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi I'm looking for a service manual and parts manual for my mf20 loader project. I have finally started the process of bringing this fire damaged machine back to life.

I am having trouble finding out part numbers for things, as well as proper torque specs, timing and ect. 
If anyone has a digital copy of the manuals they can share I'd be grateful. 

For example: I need the 4 hydraulic steering hoses which go to the cylinders. The original hoses were completely burnt. Without the originals to copy I'm stuck.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Cant u just take the "ends" to a hydro shop & measure the length w/ a tape?? I would add 2" for good measure.


----------



## SEAN MCDONNELL (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I have considered doing exactly what you have suggested. I even went as far as calling a few places to get a idea of the cost. I think it will be alot cheaper to buy them pre made. I have found a hose I believe will work on the net but I have no way to verify it without a part number. 
Again, Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

SEAN MCDONNELL said:


> Hi I'm looking for a service manual and parts manual for my mf20 loader project. I have finally started the process of bringing this fire damaged machine back to life.
> 
> I am having trouble finding out part numbers for things, as well as proper torque specs, timing and ect.
> If anyone has a digital copy of the manuals they can share I'd be grateful.
> ...


Sean,
Those lines and ends might be the same as the MF35 ag. tractor. I will check with my buddy, who used to be the 'parts man' at the MF dealer we worked at back in the '80's. Long weekend here and they went somewhere...... he will know and likely where you can get them!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Get the real deal from AGCO, here is a list of their part numbers in a PDF: http://fergusontractors.org/nfs/wp-...cal-articles/Tractor-Manual-List-Ordering.pdf

This list of articles would also be of use: http://fergusontractors.org/nfs/technical-articles/


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

For part numbers, you could try the online parts manual.
Contact an AGCO-dealer and get login details (check the region and language):
http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/login.aspx?region=NorthAmerica


----------

